# Sorry :3 but I need thoughts about PC BUILD



## hansfritz (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi everyone ^^ Before getting started I'd like to thank everyone who will spend time on my case !
I'm currently working on Reaper and I'm seriously considering building a PC dedicated to orchestral music, particularly for film scoring. I'm actually writing and producing short movies with a friend while composing at the same time the music, but working on a MacBook Air is far from easy (Spitfire Audio, CineBrass, 8Dio,...). 
I would very much appreciate your thoughts about this setup :

*CPU* : AMD Ryzen 7 1800X (3.6 GHz)
*Motherboard* : MSI B350M BAZOOKA
*RAM* : DDR4 Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 4x8 GB 2666 MHz
*Cooler* : Be Quiet! Pure Rock Ventirad
*GPU* : Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 3 GB
*PSU* : Seasonic M12II-620 Evo (620 W)
*HDD* : Seagate BarraCuda 2 TO (7200 rpm) 
*SSD M.2* : Samsung 860 EVO 250 GB 
*SSD 2.5* : Samsung 860 EVO 1 TO 
*Case* : Fractal Design Focus G

I may have made some mistakes, if so, correct me (especially about the drives). I am thankful for your support ^^ (oh and excuse me for my English, it isn't my native language).


----------



## Potatistoppen (Oct 3, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Hi everyone ^^ Before getting started I'd like to thank everyone who will spend time on my case !
> I'm currently working on Reaper and I'm seriously considering building a PC dedicated to orchestral music, particularly for film scoring. I'm actually writing and producing short movies with a friend while composing at the same time the music, but working on a MacBook Air is far from easy (Spitfire Audio, CineBrass, 8Dio,...).
> I would very much appreciate your thoughts about this setup :
> 
> ...


Looks good. You may want to get 2x16 GB ram sticks instead of 4x8. That way you have room for more should you need the upgrade. If you want to play some games too, go for the GTX 1060, otherwise it is not at all necessary for a music production. Loading Kontakt libraries is very slow on an HDD compared to SSD. HDDs are noisy too. Right now SSD prices are going down after being very high for a long time, I myself will go SSD only in my next build since it is starting to get manageable costwise. 

There is also a rumor that Samsung will release some cheaper (though possibly slightly less reliable SSDs) later in the year.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 3, 2018)

Potatistoppen said:


> Looks good. You may want to get 2x16 GB ram sticks instead of 4x8. That way you have room for more should you need the upgrade. If you want to play some games too, go for the GTX 1060, otherwise it is not at all necessary for a music production. Loading Kontakt libraries is very slow on an HDD compared to SSD. HDDs are noisy too. Right now SSD prices are going down after being very high for a long time, I myself will go SSD only in my next build since it is starting to get manageable costwise.
> 
> There is also a rumor that Samsung will release some cheaper (though possibly slightly less reliable SSDs) later in the year.


Thank you really much for your reply ! 
I would just like to know if there are particular brands that I should avoid for RAM (I know Corsair and Crucial are reliable) and how much SSD space should I get knowing that I will probably take one for the OS and one for the data. I was thinking about getting a smaller one for the OS (like 120 GB) and a bigger one for the softwares and libraries (1 TO still seems small, maybe using Hybrid drives could be a good affordable alternative).


----------



## Pictus (Oct 3, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Hi everyone ^^ Before getting started I'd like to thank everyone who will spend time on my case !
> I'm currently working on Reaper and I'm seriously considering building a PC dedicated to orchestral music, particularly for film scoring. I'm actually writing and producing short movies with a friend while composing at the same time the music, but working on a MacBook Air is far from easy (Spitfire Audio, CineBrass, 8Dio,...).
> I would very much appreciate your thoughts about this setup :
> 
> ...



Ryzen is very pick about RAM and most only likes to use 2 RAM sicks...
Go for 2x16 and check for the compatible models at
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350M-BAZOOKA#support-mem-12
For 64GB go for Threadripper or Intel.



> *Cooler* : Be Quiet! Pure Rock Ventirad


The Thermalright ARO-M14G is better/quieter
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?296242-Thermalright-ARO-M14





> *GPU* : Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 3 GB



For audio I prefer AMD GPUs
DPC latency is better with AMD graphic cards





> *SSD M.2* : Samsung 860 EVO 250 GB



The Samsung *M.2* is not NVMe and it is the same speed as the SATA version
and with worse heat dissipation, but you can add a https://www.amazon.com/RingBuu-Heatsink-Thermal-Conductive-Adhesive/dp/B07GGLGVBX/ (heat sink).
NVMe vs. M.2 vs. SATA – What’s the Difference?

Some interresting links links:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1624051-vrm-new-am4-motherboards.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

Pictus said:


> Ryzen is very pick about RAM and most only likes to use 2 RAM sicks...
> Go for 2x16 and check for the compatible models at
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350M-BAZOOKA#support-mem-12
> For 64GB go for Threadripper or Intel.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your recommendations !
So I found an M2 drive which is NVMe but I want to be sure about all the SSD stuff.
I noticed that many people tend to buy :
- 1 SSD for the OS
- 1 SSD for samples
- 1 HDD for massive storage samples.

Is it just better to take 2 M2 drives (NVMe) ? I saw someone post this :


----------



## Pictus (Oct 4, 2018)

Glad to help!
The difference from HD to SATA SSD is big, but from NVMe to SATA is not.

NVMe vs SATA: Will it make Kontakt faster?
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvme-vs-sata-will-it-make-kontakt-faster.69572/


----------



## Damarus (Oct 4, 2018)

Switch to an Intel 7700k or 8700k or wait a month for the 9700k and get a decent 300 series motherboard. Save money on your fancy ram and just some 2x16gb DDR4 2400 (you can add 2 more sticks later if you feel the need). Then really look at how much storage you will need. If you can get a large 2tb+ SSD for all your samples that would be the best. HDD is best used for a backup drive. Keep it simple.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

Damarus said:


> Switch to an Intel 7700k or 8700k or wait a month for the 9700k and get a decent 300 series motherboard. Save money on your fancy ram and just some 2x16gb DDR4 2400 (you can add 2 more sticks later if you feel the need). Then really look at how much storage you will need. If you can get a large 2tb+ SSD for all your samples that would be the best. HDD is best used for a backup drive. Keep it simple.


Thank you for your advices. ^^
The debate between AMD and Intel users is quite confusing. Is there a big difference between a Ryzen 1800X and an I7 7700k ? I mean, all I want is to be comfortable with the performances but I still see huge threads about this never-ending war x)
Can someone explain me if getting into AMD is a huge mistake and if Intel is a better investment ? Excuse my lack of deep knowledge on this matter but the storm of opinions is starting to put me off track. I won't be picking about the little speed difference between 'x' and 'y' components (I also don't want and do not believe I need a Top-tier monster machine right now to make good music), I just want to make the wise choice considering the amount of money that a music production PC requires and I'm totally aware that it is an inevitable investment, this is why I request your knowledge !
Thanks again for your help and your time Pictus and Damarus ^^


----------



## Damarus (Oct 4, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Thank you for your advices. ^^
> The debate between AMD and Intel users is quite confusing. Is there a big difference between a Ryzen 1800X and an I7 7700k ? I mean, all I want is to be comfortable with the performances but I still see huge threads about this never-ending war x)
> Can someone explain me if getting into AMD is a huge mistake and if Intel is a better investment ? Excuse my lack of deep knowledge on this matter but the storm of opinions is starting to put me off track. I won't be picking about the little speed difference between 'x' and 'y' components (I also don't want and do not believe I need a Top-tier monster machine right now to make good music), I just want to make the wise choice considering the amount of money that a music production PC requires and I'm totally aware that it is an inevitable investment, this is why I request your knowledge !
> Thanks again for your help and your time Pictus and Damarus ^^



I’ve also spent way too much time looking at this stuff. In short, with AMD, you can get more multi core performance for cheaper than intel. But overall, intels single core speeds are better. Most of the debates you will see are over gaming performance. In the music world, you want mostly per-core performance with a good balance of multi-core. Also most new interfaces are thunderbolt 3, which is proprietary technology to intel.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 4, 2018)

What is your total budget? 

I can say that 1800x doesn't make a lot of sense. Yes, it's 8 cores, but it's a slower processor than the new Zen+ chips such as the 2700x, which is not even $50 more but offers about 15% more power. Since replacing/upgrading a CPU is a big pain, you are better off spending a little more for a better product right off the bat.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> What is your total budget?
> 
> I can say that 1800x doesn't make a lot of sense. Yes, it's 8 cores, but it's a slower processor than the new Zen+ chips such as the 2700x, which is not even $50 more but offers about 15% more power. Since replacing/upgrading a CPU is a big pain, you are better off spending a little more for a better product right off the bat.


Hi ^^
My budget is around 1000-1800 (max) $ ! So if was taking AMD, it would be wiser to get the 2700X ?

Damarus, thanks a lot for your explanation. I saw that Intel was better at single core speed but I was totally unaware that it would benefit a lot more for music production that multi core. Is it the difference huge ?


----------



## Pictus (Oct 4, 2018)

No Thunderbolt for Ryzen, but Threadripper may have in 2019.
Intel is easier system to deal with...

https://techreport.com/review/33531/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-and-ryzen-5-2600x-cpus-reviewed/7
The DAWBench VI = Kontakt




Hansfritz, were are you from? Germany?


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

Pictus said:


> No Thunderbolt for Ryzen, but Threadripper may have in 2019.
> Intel is easier system to deal with...
> 
> https://techreport.com/review/33531/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-and-ryzen-5-2600x-cpus-reviewed/7
> ...


I'm from France despite the name x) 
Okay so from what I see, the Ryzen 7 2700K and the i7-8700K seem to be the best options when working with Kontakt ?
I'm quite surprised to see the 7700K in last place, even after the i5-8400 !


----------



## Pictus (Oct 4, 2018)

In that test, yes.
Another test http://www.scanproaudio.info/2018/05/02/ryzen-generation-2-2600x-2700x-on-the-testbench/


----------



## Damarus (Oct 4, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> I'm from France despite the name x)
> Okay so from what I see, the Ryzen 7 2700K and the i7-8700K seem to be the best options when working with Kontakt ?
> I'm quite surprised to see the 7700K in last place, even afterthe reason the 8th gen takes such a leap ahead is because it has extra cores with same high clock speed



Yeah, the 8700k is by far the best option for most applications these days. The 8th gen takes a huge step forward because of the extra cores it has while maintaining high single-core clock speeds. You also have to remember day to day program operations usually still rely on single-thread performance. Keep in mind, in a month the 9700k/9900k will take it's place


----------



## Damarus (Oct 4, 2018)

Since I'm bored, here is a good example of a solid machine in your budget based on your current build. (Not sure about exchange rates)

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/nsFqWD


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

Pictus said:


> In that test, yes.
> Another test http://www.scanproaudio.info/2018/05/02/ryzen-generation-2-2600x-2700x-on-the-testbench/


Are you trying to twist my mind x) ?


Damarus said:


> Yeah, the 8700k is by far the best option for most applications these days. The 8th gen takes a huge step forward because of the extra cores it has while maintaining high single-core clock speeds. You also have to remember day to day program operations usually still rely on single-thread performance. Keep in mind, in a month the 9700k/9900k will take it's place


To be honest I don't mind spending a bit more for the CPU, taking the 8700k seems to be a good choice !
I have heard that the 9700k will abandon hyper threading which is really really unfortunate, and I'm quite afraid of the price that Intel will set for the 9900k.


----------



## Damarus (Oct 4, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Are you trying to twist my mind x) ?
> 
> To be honest I don't mind spending a bit more for the CPU, taking the 8700k seems to be a good choice !
> I have heard that the 9700k will abandon hyper threading which is really really unfortunate, and I'm quite afraid of the price that Intel will set for the 9900k.



Actually, 8 Cores should outperform 4(8) cores with hyper-threading. The 9900k should be 8(16) around $5-600


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 4, 2018)

Damarus said:


> Since I'm bored, here is a good example of a solid machine in your budget based on your current build. (Not sure about exchange rates)
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/nsFqWD


Wow thank you so much for this ! I really appreciate your support.
I'm also shocked to see how "cheap" are the components here !
In France (euros) the 8700k is about 530 $, the cooler 80 $, RAM 460 $,... I feel robbed 
Worst part is that the exchange rate would be amazing for me.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 4, 2018)

You are welcome, in Brazil it is even more expensive... 
I build a silent PC for you as a reference.
https://fr.pcpartpicker.com/user/Pictus/saved/XFpzYJ


----------



## yhomas (Oct 4, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Are you trying to twist my mind x) ?
> 
> To be honest I don't mind spending a bit more for the CPU, taking the 8700k seems to be a good choice !
> I have heard that the 9700k will abandon hyper threading which is really really unfortunate, and I'm quite afraid of the price that Intel will set for the 9900k.



The price of the 8700k is going up due to a 14nm capacity shortage--only a few months ago, in the USA one could get the 8700k for ~$300 USD, but today the cheapest price is ~$380. This shortage is no doubt caused in part by the newly added production of new generation designs such as the i9-9900k--which is just about to go on sale. On paper, this should be a significant performance jump, so it's probably better to wait for it IMO.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Pictus said:


> You are welcome, in Brazil it is even more expensive...
> I build a silent PC for you as a reference.
> https://fr.pcpartpicker.com/user/Pictus/saved/XFpzYJ


This one is quite amazing too thanks ! It's funny how it becomes necessary to do deep researches about PC building to make music x)


yhomas said:


> The price of the 8700k is going up due to a 14nm capacity shortage--only a few months ago, in the USA one could get the 8700k for ~$300 USD, but today the cheapest price is ~$380. This shortage is no doubt caused in part by the newly added production of new generation designs such as the i9-9900k--which is just about to go on sale. On paper, this should be a significant performance jump, so it's probably better to wait for it IMO.


Indeed it really is tempting. I will wait to see how it works with music production... and for Black Friday 
Also, another thing popped into my mind, does the 8700k has a limitation of 64 GB RAM ?


----------



## Pictus (Oct 5, 2018)

Glad to help, the max RAM for the 8700K is 64GB
https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4-70-GHz-
For 128GB must be the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_(microarchitecture)


----------



## Damarus (Oct 5, 2018)

Yeah, 64 seems like the max memory unless they announce an "extreme" version. At that point, your budget will have to almost double


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Your advices were all great, I really am grateful for all your support guys ! ^^ I think I made my choice. I'm still reluctant to buy products from the US, these are precious and pricey components, I'm still wondering if it's wise to import them in France even if the price is that attractive.
I fixed my mind on the i7 8700k although I'll wait to see how the new Intel CPUs will perform.
So here is it :

*CPU *: i7 8700k (for now)
*Motherboard *: Asus ROG Strix Z370-E
*Cooler *: Noctua NH-L9i
*RAM *: G Skill 32 GB RAM (2 x 16) My only question : *is there a big difference between 2133 and 3200 MHz ?
GPU *: Gigabyte Radeon RX 560
*Storage *: Crucial MX300 1TB SSD 
Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB M.2
(Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB SSD ?)
*PSU *: EVGA Supernova 650W *(hope it will be enough)
Case *: Fractal Design Focus G


----------



## Damarus (Oct 5, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> *RAM *: G Skill 32 GB RAM (2 x 16) My only question : *is there a big difference between 2133 and 3200 MHz ?
> Case *: Fractal Design Focus G



No there is not, save your money. 2400 is a good sweet spot for DDR4. In synthetic benchmarks, and on paper maybe but you will not notice a difference.

and that power supply is more than enough.

Here is a good video. Mostly comparing against gaming, but you get the idea


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Damarus said:


> No there is not, save your money. 2400 is a good sweet spot for DDR4. In synthetic benchmarks, and on paper maybe but you will not notice a difference.
> 
> and that power supply is more than enough.
> 
> Here is a good video. Mostly comparing against gaming, but you get the idea



Right I'll be going for the 2133 one ! The setups you and Pictus sent me were really helpful ! You quite saved me thanks again ^^


----------



## Bernard Duc (Oct 5, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Your advices were all great, I really am grateful for all your support guys ! ^^ I think I made my choice. I'm still reluctant to buy products from the US, these are precious and pricey components, I'm still wondering if it's wise to import them in France even if the price is that attractive.
> I fixed my mind on the i7 8700k although I'll wait to see how the new Intel CPUs will perform.
> So here is it :
> 
> ...


This is almost exactly the setup I’ve recently got built. Can I know how much it would cost? Here I’m Switzerland I was well under $3k with 3.5TB of SSD (including an NVMe), and the built included.
Why a graphic card? I’m using the integrated one and it works perfectly.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Bernard Duc said:


> This is almost exactly the setup I’ve recently got built. Can I know how much it would cost? Here I’m Switzerland I was well under $3k with 3.5TB of SSD (including an NVMe), and the built included.
> Why a graphic card? I’m using the integrated one and it works perfectly.


The integrated graphic card works well ? Than I'll be saving some money thank you really much !
The price matter is quite complicated. If I was buying in France it would cost me around 1500-1600 €. But ordering in the US would be like 1300-1400 € so I still have to decide (wondering if the shipping process will damage the components).
And to be honest I'm also waiting for Black Friday.
Does your setup works well (so I can have an idea) ?


----------



## Damarus (Oct 5, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> The integrated graphic card works well ? Than I'll be saving some money thank you really much !
> The price matter is quite complicated. If I was buying in France it would cost me around 1500-1600 €. But ordering in the US would be like 1300-1400 € so I still have to decide (wondering if the shipping process will damage the components).
> And to be honest I'm also waiting for Black Friday.
> Does your setup works well (so I can have an idea) ?



Today's integrated graphics are good. I thought you were considering a graphics card for gaming or editing on the side. You can always order one later if you feel the need


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Damarus said:


> Today's integrated graphics are good. I thought you were considering a graphics card for gaming or editing on the side. You can always order one later if you feel the need


I think I'll do that, my bad, I should have specified that gaming wasn't something big in my mind, I really want to focus on music right now ^^


----------



## Pictus (Oct 5, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> *Motherboard *: Asus ROG Strix Z370-E


The only Asus z370 motherboard with Thunderbolt header is the Asus Prime Z370-A.
The header means the motherboard can accept a Thunderbolt card.






> *Cooler *: Noctua NH-L9i


Not efficient or *silent* like the Thermalright Macho REV.B, for me it is too weak for the 8700k.
Keep in mind that the big cooler(with proper fan) is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy more silent...


> *RAM *: G Skill 32 GB RAM (2 x 16) My only question : *is there a big difference between 2133 and 3200 MHz ?*


No, I chose the 3200 MHz because it was only 18 bucks more expensive than the 2133 MHz
on the French site at the time.


> *Storage *: Crucial MX300 1TB SSD
> Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB M.2
> (Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB SSD ?)


I prefer the 860 EVO with 500GB because its is more space and its life expectancy(300 TBW) is 3 times bigger
than the 960 EVO 250GB.


> *PSU *: EVGA Supernova 650W *(hope it will be enough) *


It is enough, but not as silent as the other model.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 5, 2018)

Pictus said:


> The only Asus z370 motherboard with Thunderbolt header is the Asus Prime Z370-A.
> The header means the motherboard can accept a Thunderbolt card.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh saved me again. I trust you for the fan, as I have no knowledge whatsoever about this component, I'll go for it then as well as the motherboard and the SSD (I'll probably see later for an M.2)


----------



## Bernard Duc (Oct 7, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> The integrated graphic card works well ? Than I'll be saving some money thank you really much !
> The price matter is quite complicated. If I was buying in France it would cost me around 1500-1600 €. But ordering in the US would be like 1300-1400 € so I still have to decide (wondering if the shipping process will damage the components).
> And to be honest I'm also waiting for Black Friday.
> Does your setup works well (so I can have an idea) ?


Yes, the integrated graphic card works well. 

I am extremely happy with my config, but there are some differences. Here is mine, it's extremely silent and I'm never near maxing it out (except the RAM I need to up to 64 GB at some point):

Case: Fractal Design Define R5
Mother Card: Z370-E Gaming, great card. No thunderbolt port.
Intel 8700K: absolutely fantastic processor. Using the computer as a VEP pro slave, the processor is basically sleeping.
Cooler: Noctua NH-D15, big and quiet. One of the bets and safest choices you can make.
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 32 GB Kit.
PSU: Corsair RM Series RM550x, 550W. More than enough.
Storage: Samsung 970 EVO, 250 GB (System Disk) 
3x Samsung 860 EVO Basic, 1TB NVMe SSD aren't really useful for samples. And not even for the disk I guess, but for the size of a system disk, the price difference wasn't that big.

In my case I got a store here in Switzerland to build my PC. For 185 CHF (about the same in dollars, or 160 euros), they built the PC, installed windows, configured and updated everything. The fantastic thing is that any of the components has a problem I can simply bring it to the store which is close from where I live, and they can replace it themselves with one of the spare parts they have. This way I minimize any hassle and downtime. The other great thing is that I noticed that they were charging way less for some of the components than if I was buying them myself at the store or even on international online stores, so it ended up being a great deal. Actually I just checked the prices and they are still lower or at the same price than what I can find on Newegg.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 7, 2018)

Bernard Duc said:


> Yes, the integrated graphic card works well.
> 
> I am extremely happy with my config, but there are some differences. Here is mine, it's extremely silent and I'm never near maxing it out (except the RAM I need to up to 64 GB at some point):
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer ! I have heard things about Newegg, is it a good place to find components ? Excuse my curiosity but how much Kontakt instances can you work with, playing at the same time ?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Oct 7, 2018)

hansfritz said:


> Thank you for the answer ! I have heard things about Newegg, is it a good place to find components ? Excuse my curiosity but how much Kontakt instances can you work with, playing at the same time ?


I only know that Newegg is one of the most used places to buy parts. I never used it myself. For the number of Kontakt instances it depends on the RAM. The CPU is usually around 5-10% si that’s not the problem. Using SSDs you can set the Kontakt preload buffer to minimum and load a complete orchestral template with 32GB of ram.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 7, 2018)

Okay great ! 
I can now rest easy ^^ choosing what to buy exactly for a PC can be a nightmare, thanks again everyone !


----------



## Damarus (Oct 8, 2018)

Pictus said:


> Not efficient or *silent* like the Thermalright Macho REV.B, for me it is too weak for the 8700k.
> Keep in mind that the big cooler(with proper fan) is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy more silent...



Is it though?









OP didn't give any specific requirements, so I just put this build together based on what was compatible and within budget.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 8, 2018)

One important aspect when building a PC for sound/music is silence.
The Macho REV.B have a LOT MORE mass/surface, this means that the fan
at lower rotation can remove more heat, lower rotation means less noise.
The price difference is only $10, but differences in efficiency/noise level is BIG.
With the Macho REV.B he can also set all cores to 4.7GHz.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 8, 2018)

I bought the Thermalright yesterday so... guess it is still a good choice


----------



## Ninth Lion (Oct 8, 2018)

According to the Noctua website, that particular cooler (NH-L9i) is intended for smaller cases and is not recommended for overclocking or CPUs with higher than 65W TDP. The 8700K has a TDP rating of 95W, so it probably wouldn't be compatible. A 95mm fan would have to work a lot harder to dissipate heat than say a 120mm or 140mm model. I have heard good things about the NH-D15 though.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 8, 2018)

The NH-D15 is the TOP dog.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm sorry but one last thing guys ! I still hesitate about the motherboard, what do you think is good, considering the fact that I do not want to spend too much on it. Pictus, on the set you advised me, there was the Asrock Z370 Pro 4, is it sufficient ?


----------



## Pictus (Oct 9, 2018)

Asrock Z370 Pro 4 + Macho REV.B is ok, you can even set all cores to 4.7GHz.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 9, 2018)

Pictus said:


> Asrock Z370 Pro 4 + Macho REV.B is ok, you can even set all cores to 4.7GHz.


Okay fine ! And do you recommend overclocking for music production, is it necessary ?


----------



## Pictus (Oct 9, 2018)

It will be better to have all 6 cores at the same speed, for
audio works the slower core probably will hinder the fast ones...
In other words, the system capability will be set by the slower core.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 9, 2018)

So overclocking then ? (I'm really sorry for my ignorance)


----------



## Pictus (Oct 9, 2018)

The default for the 8700k is to have one core up to 4.7GHz, setting
all cores to 4.7Ghz is a modest overclock, but works very well.


----------



## hansfritz (Oct 9, 2018)

O


Pictus said:


> The default for the 8700k is to have one core up to 4.7GHz, setting
> all cores to 4.7Ghz is a modest overclock, but works very well.


Oh okay, I understand, many thanks !


----------

